# Rough draft/ final draft



## Cosmas1

Hi friends,

I'm wondering if anyone can tell me what are some good Greek words for "rough draft" (or 1st draft) and "final draft" as in when you're composing a letter or writing a document.

Thank you.


----------



## elineo

Χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτος, σε έγγραφα, προτάσεις κλπ, συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται το _προσχέδιο_ (rough draft) και το _τελικό σχέδιο_ (final draft)


----------



## Cosmas1

How would I use it in context?

Σας στέλνω το προσχέδιο της επιστολής προς ον Κ. Αγγελόπουλο...

Is that correct?

Thank you.


----------



## Mustang

Προσχέδιο και Τελικό κέιμενο


----------



## elineo

Mustang said:


> Προσχέδιο και Τελικό κέιμενο



I think that _τελκό *κείμενο*_ is f_inal *text*_ not _final *draft*_ which is _τελικό *σχέδιο*_


----------



## Cosmas1

This is still vague.  So using these words, how do I say I am sending you a rough draft (over a letter).  And then I am sending you a final draft? Thank you.


----------



## orthophron

As I ignore the nomenclature I would say πρόχειρο σχέδιο, πρόχειρο κείμενο, σκίτσο, περίγραμμα, σκιαγράφημα or προσχέδιο for rough draft; τελικό κείμενο for final draft.


----------



## Cosmas1

Σου στέλνω το τελικό κείμενο της επιστολής sounds good

The word προσχέδιο  sounds like it applies to drawings, as in a rough draft of an architectural drawing. Am I wrong?

Προχειρο sounds like something that is not important.

Σκιτσο also sounds like a drawing.

In looking for a phrase that would work well with a written document, I  wonder if we should be looking for a way of saying «first version»?

Thank you.


----------



## Mustang

Cosmas1 said:


> The word προσχέδιο  sounds like it applies to drawings, as in a rough draft of an architectural drawing. Am I wrong?


Η λέξη προσχέδιο σημαίνει αυτά που λές όταν είναι μόνη της, αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση η πλήρης έκφραση είναι "προσχέδιο της επιστολής"

Όσο για το first version αποδίδεται συνήθως, εφόσον αναφέρεται σε κείμενα, με το "πρώτη μορφή".

Αυτά


----------



## orthophron

Προσχέδιο and σχέδιο can surely be used when we refer to text composing. See προσχέδιο 1α. σχέδιο II1.
Σκίτσο sounds like a drawing but can metaphorically mean "short general description".
Πρόχειρος can mean 1. done hurriedly and carelessly. 2. being in the first stage of a process. See πρόχειρος 1β.

First version of the letter : I wonder if I could translate it as "το γράμμα στην πρώτη του εκδοχή". Let's wait for comments from the guys around.


----------



## Mustang

orthophron said:


> first version of the letter : I wonder if i could translate it as "το γράμμα στην πρώτη του εκδοχή". Let's wait for comments from the guys around.



Οι διάφορες (1η, 2η, 3η κλπ) εκδοχές αναφέρονται πάντοτε σε τελικό κείμενο και όχι σε κείμενο που βρίσκεται ακόμα στην διαδικασία της διαμόρφωσης. Πχ "Στην εκδοχή του 'Διγενή Ακρίτα' όπως καταγράφεται στο χειρόγραφο του Λονδίνου λείπουν οι πρώτοι 28 στίχοι που υπάρχουν στον πάπυρο τη Σαραγόσας".Ή "Τρεις εκδοχές της διαθήκης του τάδε παρουσιάστηκαν στο δικαστήριο". Ή "Από τις πολλές μεταφράσεις του ΑΜΛΕΤ η εκδοχή του Ρώτα θεωρείται η πιο πιστή στη γλώσσα του πρωτότυπου".

Καληνύχτα σας


----------



## orthophron

Still I think I was right. Here is a guide for producing written word. It reads somewhere: "_Οι μαθητές γράφουν την *πρώτη εκδοχή του κειμένου* τους"._

Now let's read the Sigmalive news:
_Οι ηγέτες της ΕΕ έκαναν μια παραχώρηση σήμερα στους τσέχους εταίρους τους αναγνωρίζοντας, σε μια *νέα εκδοχή του τελικού κειμένου τους*, τις δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζει η Τσεχία στην επικύρωση της συνθήκης_ _της Λισαβόνας._
_Σε *μια πρώτη εκδοχή του κειμένου* αυτού, ..., υπογραμμιζόταν απλώς ..._
_Όμως *στη νέα εκδοχή* που ετοιμάστηκε ..._

And now Athens24 news:
_Στην απάντησή του σε μια *πρώτη εκδοχή της επιστολής* ο Εντμοντσον δηλώνει ότι ..._

So I think that the sentence _"Σας στέλνω μια πρώτη εκδοχή της επιστολής προς τον κ. Αγγελόπουλο"_ stands.


----------



## Mustang

Έγραψα:
Οι διάφορες (1η, 2η, 3η κλπ) εκδοχές αναφέρονται πάντοτε σε τελικό κείμενο...

Γράψατε:


orthophron said:


> _Οι ηγέτες της ΕΕ έκαναν μια παραχώρηση σήμερα στους τσέχους εταίρους τους αναγνωρίζοντας, σε μια *νέα εκδοχή του τελικού κειμένου τους*,
> _


_
Το παράδειγμα συμφωνεί μαζί μου.

Στη συνέχεια γράφετε:


orthophron said:



			so i think that the sentence "Σας στέλνω μια πρώτη εκδοχή της επιστολής προς τον κ. Αγγελόπουλο" stands.
		
Click to expand...


Α, όλα κι όλα! Whatever you think right, is right! 

No more comments.
Τέλος_


----------



## orthophron

Mustang,


Cosmas1 said:


> In looking for a phrase that would work well with a written document, I wonder if we should be looking for a way of saying «first version»?


 
I just thought of the word "εκδοχή" and tried to check how well it fits when refering to a *written document*.


----------

